# MSNBC - Olympic Hockey in HD?



## eddieras (Aug 31, 2007)

the US v Canada Olympic hockey game sunday (7p est) is on MSNBC and dish doesn't carry that channel in HD - does anyone know if the game will appear on another station - in HD?? or are we SOL?


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

It's in HD on channel 209 and 9511 from 61.5 satellite.


----------



## eddieras (Aug 31, 2007)

thanks - i just checked and it shows 9511 as a subscription channel? i have HD.. i'm on hold now to see what's up with this - what package is that with?
also - the 209 is not HD, correct?


----------



## eddieras (Aug 31, 2007)

i just got off the phone- i should have been getting these - they resent the signal - now i'm good to go= thanks so much! 

now i notice there's some 800 channels in red - back to my homework -- should i be getting these too???


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

eddieras said:


> now i notice there's some 800 channels in red - back to my homework -- should i be getting these too???


No, those are the alternate feeds for the Latino packages.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I just finished an online chat session, and got my re-hit. 

I wasn't getting the HD versions of E!, FX, MSNBC, SPEED, and TRU, that are supposed to be part of the "America's 200" package. Now I am. See: http://www.dishnetwork.com/hdtv/customer.aspx

The CSR on chat tried to tell me at first that I would need a different dish. I straightened her out. It's good to have the list available at http://www.dishuser.org/dishlist.php.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

cool, yeah I only have 110/119 and 61.5 but the new HD channels suck. I would move the dish if ESPN-U HD was part of the new additions.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

bnborg said:


> I just finished an online chat session, and got my re-hit.
> 
> I wasn't getting the HD versions of E!, FX, MSNBC, SPEED, and TRU, that are supposed to be part of the "America's 200" package. Now I am. See: http://www.dishnetwork.com/hdtv/customer.aspx
> 
> The CSR on chat tried to tell me at first that I would need a different dish. I straightened her out. It's good to have the list available at http://www.dishuser.org/dishlist.php.


How are you getting E! and truTV in HD when you've posted you need a Dish 1000.2 installed for 129?


----------



## eddieras (Aug 31, 2007)

coldsteel said:


> No, those are the alternate feeds for the Latino packages.


thanks - but some of the show descriptions are in english??


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

coldsteel said:


> How are you getting E! and truTV in HD when you've posted you need a Dish 1000.2 installed for 129?


You are right. I spoke too soon about getting them all. It was just the ones I checked, which were FX, SPEED, and MSNBC. :blush:


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

bnborg said:


> You are right. I spoke too soon about getting them all. It was just the ones I checked, which were FX, SPEED, and MSNBC. :blush:


You have needed a rehit for sometime. One nice thing is you will actually get MSNBC and its Olympic coverage in HD, unlike other leaders in HD, were MSNBC is still SD


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> You have needed a rehit for sometime. One nice thing is you will actually get MSNBC and its Olympic coverage in HD, unlike other leaders in HD, were MSNBC is still SD


Yep, and when the new sat D12 goes live and new HD stations are launched, all those current HD customers won't need new equipment too see those channels...unlike other leaders in HD did recently.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> Yep, and when the new sat D12 goes live and new HD stations are launched, all those current HD customers won't need new equipment too see those channels...unlike other leaders in HD did recently.


Uh, D* did the same thing no long ago. Did you criticize them?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

raott said:


> Uh, D* did the same thing no long ago. Did you criticize them?


Not really the same. It was well known ahead of time the new sats would require new equipment. There was also, what...7 HD channels...not like now, where there are 100+.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> Not really the same. It was well known ahead of time the new sats would require new equipment. There was also, what...7 HD channels...not like now, where there are 100+.


Sure there was.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_This is not a Dish vs DirecTV thread... so let's please not get distracted from the topic too much._


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, what a game.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

Can't believe NBC didn't put it on their OTA channel. They must have pissed off a lot of viewers. They really need to wise up and put these games OTA. I do know one reason why they're not- money, they can't get the commercials in as there are no commercial stops ala NHL in international play. They delayed the earlier game so they could put commercials anywhere they wanted. Not worth watching when you already know the results.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

If you're talking about the hockey game I think you're talking about, NBC cut from the 2-man bobsled to show the end of the US v Canada game.

That said, NBC's on-air and online coverage of the games this year is even more of a joke then the Beijing games two years ago. Even more frustrating is that NBC isn't taking any of the online feedback from viewers seriously. They as basically ignoring all the complaints about only carrying Hockey and one other event (Curling?) live online and the tape delay between the East and West Coast even though the West Coast is in the same time zone as Vancouver. I heard the online coverage from the home broadcaster is 1000x better.


----------

